# [EVDL] New Chev VOLT TV Ad's



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The two videos should be seen in sequence (one after the other). 
They like most TV ads, were cute, but the videos are not informative,
just froufrou. The moral of the ad being: buy something to use the 
gas-station's restroom, and ignore pesky kids & people right-off if 
you need to use one.

I like to open the youtube video by clicking on the lower right hand
youtube link. That opens the video to a separate browser tab that 
usually gives more detail.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=eDyZu6zOC6Y
Chevrolet on Sep 16, 2011
Ever seen a Volt at a gas station? It happens, but not a lot. When you
can commute gas-free, there isn't a whole lot of need. But, for those 
special occasions when you have to go a little farther, it has an on-
board gas generator to do that, too. It's electric when you want it, 
gas when you need it. Learn more at chevy.com/volt. It's more car 
than electric.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-nQbsrQXA7s
2012 Chevy Volt ad | Gas Station 2 | Chevrolet
Chevrolet on Sep 16, 2011
Ever seen a Volt at a gas station? It happens, but not a lot. When 
you can commute gas-free, there isn't a whole lot of need. But, for 
those special occasions when you have to go a little farther, it has 
an on-board gas generator to do that, too. It's electric when you want
it, gas when you need it. Learn more at chevy.com/volt. It's more car 
than electric.

It turns out the text with the video clips is much more informative 
that the commercial itself. Too bad the TV commercial did not run that 
text along the bottom of the screen to make it worthy of the viewer's
time.

I found a couple more Volt pish videos to compare with. This first
one is of a TV news cast. The reporter's and the dealer's facts are
fraught with errors. There is just too much junk being given to the 
public to let them know what is the truth.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=W4ZBYbS3Cjk
Chevy Volt comes to Lafayette
WLFITV on Sep 15, 2011
Chevy Volt comes to Lafayette 

[Errors: "all-electric Chevy Volt", "its
quiet 'cause you don't have an engine",
"let them see what a truly all electric
vehicle is all about", "you'll never use
a drop of gas"



http://youtube.com/watch?v=5v_zFblZsas
How The 2011 Chevy Volt Is Made - NJ Chevy Volt Dealer - Eatontown 
PineBeltChevy36 on Apr 14, 2011
www.pbchevy.com The 2011 Chevy Volt is located at Pine Belt 
Chevrolet of Eatontown. 95 US Highway 36, Eatontown NJ 07724.
732-542-1000

[its devoid of any details, its just a cool manufacturing video piece]



http://youtube.com/watch?v=8a0l13P0sWI
Chevrolet Volt Gas Cap Commerical from Bob Maguire Chevy A Sales and
Serivce Certified Volt Dealer
MaguireAutoGroup on Jan 5, 2011
"Plan B" for your car. Instead of using gas to fuel your vehicle, the 
VOLT uses electricity ...

["more car than electric" - Truthful, the Volt pish is more ice than 
EV. Consumer Reports found the Volt pish's ice kicks in within an 
e-range of 23-28 mile (not 50).]



http://youtube.com/watch?v=GkARbV903Lc
Volt battery and range extending generator.mov
hhchevrolet on Apr 28, 2011
The New Chevy Volt - This Video explains the Volt's battery 
technology and how the on-board range extender works.

[Talks about the battery, but not the ice]



If you look at the bottom of the page Steven posted
http://www.chevroletvoltage.com/index.php/volt-blog/18-volt/2498-sneak-peek-new-chevrolet-volt-commercials.html
IMO: I agree with this poster:

written by Dan Gruber, September 19, 2011
Amusing, but they don't help clarify people's confusion about what 
the Volt really is. If people perceive the Volt as an "electric car",
they'll assume it has all the shortcomings of one and the market will 
be very limited ...

...
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/froufrou





{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/New-Chev-VOLT-TV-Ad-s-tp3838105p3838440.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

